# Rate my 5 gal betta tank



## Tland43 (Jun 8, 2016)

5G modded rimless Fluval Chi II

Betta 5 Gal https://imgur.com/gallery/4PMNP

Spartacus... https://imgur.com/gallery/6RD7T


----------



## Tland43 (Jun 8, 2016)

Spartacus... https://imgur.com/gallery/6RD7T


----------



## Tyler Dodd (10 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## avensis (5 d ago)

Very nice pity that the photos are a little blurry


----------

